# My fear of curb cuts is nearly a thing of the past...



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

Everybody else is doing it, I thought I post some pictures 'n stuff. 
I was getting sick of driving daily in my pile and having continuous problems with getting over the various curb cuts at my home and office (I can't even park in my own underground parking lot), amongst other things so I decide to try the air route out. I've managed to keep track of all my expenses thus far, I'm sure it will help out others considering going the air ride route. It ended up being quite more than I originally anticipated.
This is the car I'm working with:


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: My fear of curb cuts is nearly a thing of the past... (dymer)*

I started off by ordering HPS Premium bags/struts. I've purchased the majority of my stuff from Kevin at ACC. He is local to me and has been extremely helpful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

5 gallon aluminum tank: $100
SMC water trap: $39
110/145 PSI pressure switch: $19
7 switch rocker box: $90
Viair 400c compressor: $189. After discussion with Kevin, I went with the 400c opposed to the 480c that seem highly popular here. The 400c has faster fill time, 30% cycle (if I remember correctly) vs. 100%. Apparently is known to have less issues and appeared to fit my intended use.
Air line worked out to about $40. I'm running 3/8" to the front bags (even though the HPS bags come prepped with 1/4" NPT to 1/4" PTC fittings) and 1/4" to the rears.
Kevin tossed some leads in for my front bags for free http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








PTC fittings cost about $5-6 a piece. I'm using PTC fitting from the valves to the bags and between the tank and the water trap. All other fittings I managed to find elsewhere, I'll get to that later.
Tire valve: $4. A great back-up in case the compressor fails. It will allow me to fill up the air tank using a conventional air pump at a gas station, etc.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: My fear of curb cuts is nearly a thing of the past... (dymer)*

I waited for the HPS stuff to come in before I really did anything.... I panicked when I first saw the rear bags 'cause they looked different compared to picks of other HPS rear I had seen posted online. Looks like I have the Competition rears, they have a bracket that bolts tot he top mount and then to the underside or the rear frame rail. The bottom bolts up exactly like a typical coilover rear perch. Looks like this setup will help avoid some of the issues others are having with bags popping out of position.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: My fear of curb cuts is nearly a thing of the past... (dymer)*

Started the trunk enclosure.... Didn't want to make things too complicated so I decided that the majority of the management crap would sit below a false floor with the tank on somewhat of a display above.
Just used 2x3" lumber to make a frame and 1/4" plywood for the floor. I had to cut the floor into two pieces to fit it in the car, so the half that the tank is mounted to will be fastened to the frame, the half will serve as an access door.
The rough pieces about to get wrapped:








The finished product








View with the access piece missing. My battery is already relocated to the trunk. I made a third piece to fit the bottom of the wheel well where the compressor, valves etc. will mount.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: My fear of curb cuts is nearly a thing of the past... (dymer)*

For valves, I was torn between using a manifold block like the one made by ASCO, or going with individual valves. In the end I went with the latter. I like the idea of being able to easily swap out a single valve if necessary (the manifold is built in pairs).
I bought 8 ASCO 3/8" brass valves. I forget what the cost was off the top of my head (I'll dig up the receipt later).
For fittings, I actually wandered into an International truck supply place. I figured that if they service 18 wheeler air brakes, it was worth a shot. Ended up picking up the remainder of my brass fittings for about $35. This includes DOT crush fittings of various sizes for the air lines between the tank and the valves, all Ts, adapters and plugs. I didn't bother with PTC fittings between the tank and valves simply because of the added expense and that I figure I won't need to mess with them much after the initial installation.
I drilled and tapped the 3/8" T so that a 1/8 NPT pressure sender can be installed between valve pairs:


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: My fear of curb cuts is nearly a thing of the past... (dymer)*

Valve assembly:








Leader lines for the fronts:








My original plan was to just mount the water trap directly off the tank, but then I realized that the tank was not tall enough and there would be no room to empty it. My plan is mount it down below. I am going to T off the line after the water trap for the pressure switch and the tank pressure sender. This should keep things a tad cleaner up top and I won't have to bring any wires up above the false floor.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

nice work,
i think a few years back i tried buying your old fk cup kit, i ended up buying a new one and now im looking at going to air!


----------



## CompressionIgnition (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: My fear of curb cuts is nearly a thing of the past... (dymer)*

Bumping this thread for updates cause I wanna see a local(ish) install go down!!
Cheers to you buddy, I was gonna buy your edition 1's awhile back.
Car looks ****ing sick man! Im ape for the Tracers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: My fear of curb cuts is nearly a thing of the past... (CompressionIgnition)*

lots of good info here! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: My fear of curb cuts is nearly a thing of the past... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishihada18t* »_nice work,
i think a few years back i tried buying your old fk cup kit, i ended up buying a new one and now im looking at going to air!

I remember that.... That was some time ago!


_Quote, originally posted by *CompressionIgnition* »_I was gonna buy your edition 1's awhile back.

I was sad to see them go, but I'm extremely happy with what replaced them.







I think the Tracers better suit the build

I took a bit of a step back yesterday.... Took the car in for an emissions test and the tech managed to snap one of the mechanisms on top of my transmission and the head off one of my shifter cables http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







Car is sitting outside my apartment idle until I can get replacement parts. 


_Modified by dymer at 10:41 PM 3-4-2008_


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

if you get the air ride you should come down to windsor for border bash, id love to take a good look at the system.


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (wishihada18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishihada18t* »_if you get the air ride you should come down to windsor for border bash, id love to take a good look at the system.

more info on the bash, i go to windsor quite a bit.


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (Supplicium)*

super sweet


----------



## ZakuII (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: My fear of curb cuts is nearly a thing of the past... (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_










I wanna just wanna tuck him in!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

your gonna besitting on the tires in all 4 corners. but it'll look pretty sick. looks good!


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

Ya, I expected that... Doesn't really bother me, but I do plan to help the situation by swapping the 225/45 fronts to the back and putting a 205 up front. I still haven't even tested if the 9" front wheel will fit up front without interfering with the new strut.
Haven't got anything done in the past week othe than fix the transmission. I need to order gauges this week and hope to have everything but the actual bags installed by the end of the upcoming weekend.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: My fear of curb cuts is nearly a thing of the past... (dymer)*

Looking good, are those carlines you are rolling on?
I`m doing the same thing as you with the tapping of the fitting to install the pressure sender.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: My fear of curb cuts is nearly a thing of the past... (Mr Schmidt)*

They're Tracers
The brass is softer than I expected, it was pretty easy to tap the T http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: My fear of curb cuts is nearly a thing of the past... (dymer)*

Gauges c/w fittings arrived this afternoon... I was originally going to go with a digital monitoring system, but decided to start off with mechanical gauges. I kinda dig the look of them and figured if I use something like the Pressuryte sytem later on, then the digital monitoring has no real advantage over the mechanical as far as fine tuning to say a preferred ride height, etc.
I still need 1/8" air line, hopefully I can locate some tomorrow.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: My fear of curb cuts is nearly a thing of the past... (dymer)*

Valves ready to go








Water trap and pressure switch assembled








Relay








Blue is ground, fused power from the battery and the other orange wire is the switched power that will come from up front. The two spades left over are for the devices to be powered, I'll end up just using one to run to the pressure switch and then on to the compressor.


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: My fear of curb cuts is nearly a thing of the past... (ZakuII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZakuII* »_
I wanna just wanna tuck him in!







<IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/embeer.gif" BORDER="0">


----------



## CompressionIgnition (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: My fear of curb cuts is nearly a thing of the past... (dymer)*

Diggin this thread, I have to say alot of my interest in these installs comes from the fact that so much of the supporting components could be jacked from the stores department or a dumpster at my work








Good luck doode, after seeing comments from Kevin about driving airride in our winters, I cant help but slightly regret my B&G order!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: My fear of curb cuts is nearly a thing of the past... (CompressionIgnition)*









The white 10ga wire runs from the relay to the pressure switch which in turn powers the compressor. 
The fused orange wire provide power from the battery which is already located in my spare tire well. 
The right side of the terminal strip is used for my switch 12V power. I have one 14ga wire providing switched 12V power from the front of the car to the terminal switch which then controls the relay and provides a 5A fused source for the switch box which controls/powers the valves.
I used the left side of the terminal strip for grounds (blue).
I spent a good portion of the day yesterday removing interior bits in order to run the switched power line, the four 1/8" air lines for the gauges and the switch box line from the trunk to the centre console. I have a couple pics on my other computer I'll post later.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

any updates from the weekend?


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_any updates from the weekend?

Pretty much completed the management portion of things to the point where it's just ready to toss in the car and make a couple connections. I need to mount the gauges, run the airlines under the car and install the actual bags themselves. 
I drilled a hole through the centre console near the e-brake and installed a rubber grommet. The switch box line comes through here and sits nicely in that change dish thing that the early MKIVs have.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (dymer)*

Last night out of boredom I decided to pull off the faceplate on my stereo, take it apart and paint it black to match the future gauge panel I have yet to fabricate. Turned out pretty well.
Before








After
















Kind of a crappy pic of where the switchbox comes out of the console


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (dymer)*


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Subscribed!


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*

Bit of an update... Got a full day to work on it yesterday. Started out making a brush aluminum gauge panel and accidentally put a giant scratch down the face was it was nearly completed, so I'll have to make another one. Wasted a couple hours on that one








Finished up the wiring... Tested all the connections, no problems.








Decided to start with the rear bags. Quickly discovered that the bracket for the upper mount will did not fit well, both where it bolts to the mount and where is sits against the frame rail. Ended up cutting one side of the bracket off and using a file to widen the track on the mount to get it to sit flush. The large circumference of the upper mount doesn't fit 100% into the space it should as the frame rail bend towards the front of the car. The recess for the OEM mount fits very well.








Rear right installed. I ended up rotating it after these pics so that the air fitting was on the outside and more accessible.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (dymer)*

I then decided to run the lines.... The passenger side was fairly easy. The driver side was a complete pain in the ass. I spent hours trying to find a decent route... The most difficult part for me was finding somewhere to cross the exhaust system. Ended up going up and over the heat shield where the lines came out of the spare tire well near the muffler. It was so tight I couldn't keep them far enough away and I'm still a little concerned about their proximity to the exhaust pipe. It was too tight to wrapped them in hose to better insulate them. I guess I'll just wait and see. I'd love to see where other MKIV owners ran their lines.







Wasted an entire afternoon/evening on this... Didn't help I only had the car on jack stands in the garage.








Installed the tank pressure gauge. The thing is pretty big but I like it. You can see it clearly by peering over your shoulder from the driver's seat. Turned the system on and the compressor fired up as expected, turned off at 145psi. Left the tank under pressure for an hour or two, no leaks. Tested the rear bags, the car appeared to raise/lower just fine.
Moved to the front, ended up breaking the heads of a couple ratchets trying to get the top strut nut off. Gave up and went out and bought an impact gun, some quick connects and 25' feet of 1/4" air line. Added a quick connect fitting to the air tank. So now I'm running air tools off the car








That's where I left it. Tomorrow I hope to get the fronts on.


























_Modified by dymer at 2:03 PM 3-22-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

be sure to check the distance between the gas filler and the bag. Picture angles can be tricky to tell.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_be sure to check the distance between the gas filler and the bag. Picture angles can be tricky to tell.

Both air lines for the passenger side ran under it, and I wrapped the lines in some 1/2" hose. I'll try and get some better pics tomorrow. You think that will be enough protection?


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (dymer)*

Other than protecting the lines, I don't really see how you would keep the actual bag away from the filler.... It's even worse on the driver side with the exhaust. The exhaust sits about 1" away.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (dymer)*

We wrap the exhaust with header tape. So we dont take any chances.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

That's a good idea, there's lots of room to wrap the exhaust pre-muffler. I think I'll look into that.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (dymer)*

Got the fronts installed today.... The location of the air line into the front bag was a pain, the bracket that holds the brake lines had to be cut off and ground down because the leader lines sit super tight against the strut. Everything is up and working, I have a large air leak on the front left and a small leak on the front right. Too lazy to take the wheels off again and start looking tonight. The front bags fill waay too fast with the 3/8" lines, I'm gonna have to swap them out for 1/4" lines next weekend. It fills so fast that it's difficult to fine tune the ride height since I'm not using a controller. 
Still need to fabricate a new gauge panel and I definitely see a Pressuryte system and a second compressor in the near future.
Pics tomorrow


----------



## aliendub (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (dymer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif can't wait to see the finished product Andrew


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (aliendub)*

Swapped the front air lines to 1/4"... Much better, all four corners fill at the same rate and make it a little easier to make smaller adjustments. Found that the pressed seal around the front left leader was leaking badly and had to make a temporary piece out of some left over PTC fittings and some 3/8" line. Still have a minor leak on the front right, but drove 150 km tonight and only had to add a little air every 10 minutes or so... It'll get me thru the week until I can get back under the car next weekend.








Drive great, feels more or less as stiff as my old Konigsports at about 40psi. The ride is slightly more bouncy but much less harsh. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (dymer)*

Randomly came across this today.... Figured out what my rears are. They're the rears from the HPS Super Pro Series


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: My fear of curb cuts is nearly a thing of the past... (dymer)*

this is coming along nicely!


----------



## CompressionIgnition (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: My fear of curb cuts is nearly a thing of the past... (big bentley)*

Nice progress! When can we expect pictures man???


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: My fear of curb cuts is nearly a thing of the past... (CompressionIgnition)*

Was gonna wait until I got a chance this weekend to toss the summer bumpers/skirts back on... How she sits now:
































The front axle is resting on the front sway bar, I'm may cut it out over the weekend as well, however with my 9" wide front wheels and fairly low offsets, I have a feeling the fenders will sit on the tires well before the sway bar becomes a real issue.


----------



## piroquinha (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: My fear of curb cuts is nearly a thing of the past... (dymer)*

looks really dope man, cant wait to see it with the summer wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aliendub (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: My fear of curb cuts is nearly a thing of the past... (piroquinha)*

another kick a$$ diy by the master


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Time to take out that front sway and notch your frame so you can lay frame.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

Should I be concerned about this? Corner of the muffler is about a 2 finger gap away from the rear bag.








Got a replacement leader line from Kevin, going to put it in this afternoon. Susannah, I test fit the front wheels and mine are in fact going to fit. 17x9 et 19. There is very little room to use an offset on a 9" wide wheel higher than this. I am about 5-6mm clearance from the wheel lip to the strut, and about the same from the tire to the under side of the bag mount. I don't think you will be able to fit anything underneath the mount unless you use some really small tires. I see myself buying narrower tires in the future, all four fenders sit on rubber.








I'll try and have some pics later


----------



## piroquinha (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_Should I be concerned about this? Corner of the muffler is about a 2 finger gap away from the rear bag.









wrape the muffler with header tape, mine is almost like yours but not so close, and i just wrapped it with header tape 


_Modified by piroquinha at 11:52 AM 3-28-2008_


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

17X9" et 22, but it's the backspacing that worries me. What tires do you have now?


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (piroquinha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *piroquinha* »_
wrape the muffler with header tape, mine is almost like yours but not so close, and i just wrapped it with header tape 

That's what I'll do then... I actually picked some up last weekend and it's sitting in the garage. Gonna be awkward to do on jack stands, I may just take it to a local shop and get them to do it.

_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_17X9" et 22, but it's the backspacing that worries me. What tires do you have now? 

It will be super tight, but you should be ok. I have Falken 451s, 225/45... I think I'll eventually go to a 215/45.


_Modified by dymer at 4:14 PM 3-28-2008_


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Ah I plan on doing a 205-40.. 
*Some* won't agree but we'll see


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

Well in that case, you should be fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (dymer)*

Light was too low to get decent pics, this is all I have now for the moment.


----------



## dOM. (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (dymer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif looks great dude. How much lower do you think you could get if you cut out the fsb?


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (dymer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice setup man, Can't wait to see more pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_
That's what I'll do then... I actually picked some up last weekend and it's sitting in the garage. Gonna be awkward to do on jack stands, I may just take it to a local shop and get them to do it.

thats what I need to do, mine is less than a finger gap away, and even hits the airbag brackets when it is deflated all the way. that or get a muffle that isnt so wide. dang Supersprint exhaust.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Looking awesome Andrew. We need to do a photo-shoot once my POS wheels are done...
Not to mention my stuff set up...


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

Couple pics from this afternoon. I think one of my front wheels has fallen out of balance, I have a terrible wobble around 100km/h. Gonna get that fixed this week and I should have my gauge panel finished up tomorrow.


----------



## ezmacscoobysnk (Oct 4, 2004)

thats pretty damn sexy dude! would you happen to have anymore pictures of the exhaust?


----------



## CompressionIgnition (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (dymer)*

Looks really balls man. Good work
Should look even better with 205s / 225s front / rear
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ali baba (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (dymer)*

yo andrew!!!!!!!!! that's t1ts dude!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Undubbed (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_Couple pics from this afternoon. I think one of my front wheels has fallen out of balance, I have a terrible wobble around 100km/h. Gonna get that fixed this week and I should have my gauge panel finished up tomorrow.










great install dyme... looks slutoriffic... now take me for a ride!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Looks very clean.. I think w/ the style that you have wheels, body kit, and such it flows... But i know w/ smaller lips, and side skirts, and narrower wheels it could go lower... but thats just my opinion... 
Looks clean.. and I'm jealous of 1 thing, that you got 4 buckets in the car..


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (ezmacscoobysnk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ezmacscoobysnk* »_thats pretty damn sexy dude! would you happen to have anymore pictures of the exhaust?

Sorry, I don't have anything else on me at the moment.

I put together a quick detail for the gauge face plate and then had one of my HVAC subtrades at work take a piece of aluminum back to their shop and cut it out for me. It has a nice brushed finish (keep in mind the protective plastic is still on in the photo). Gonna take it home tonight a file down the burrs and see how it fits.
The two 1/2" holes are for switches; Power to the system and for the future Pressuryte.
















In other news, my very slow leak on the passenger front side got a whole less slow over night. Went from taking nearly 20 hours to fully deflate to less than 10 min. It got really cold out over night, I wonder if that has anythign to do with it....



_Modified by dymer at 9:21 AM 4-2-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_
Went from taking nearly 20 hours to fully deflate to less than 10 min. It got really cold out over night, I wonder if that has anythign to do with it....
_Modified by dymer at 9:21 AM 4-2-2008_

I would say yes!







Just makes it easier to use.


----------



## aliendub (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hung out with Dymer and Undubbed this afternoon...first hand look at the setup and all I can say is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## papa (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (aliendub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdotwes (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re:*

Looks awesome! Can't wait to see it at some meets http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: (tdotwes)*

I love the Reiger/Emphase/GLI bodykit combo. 00boraslow had that on his car and it looked great; yours does as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_I love the Reiger/Emphase/GLI bodykit combo. 00boraslow had that on his car and it looked great; yours does as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I actually made the skirts myself... When I used to have the Reiger rear, I wanted skirts that would sit as low as the rest of the kit and the Emphase weren't deep enough so I made my own. When I switched to the GLI rear I ended up cutting an inch off them to better match

















Picked up a new MAF, plugs, wires and a new Tstat this week. I need to get back to working on the bay. 









Also got my front tires rotated. I don't know if it's from riding too slow, but they were feathering bad and I was getting terrible wobble on the highway. Sway bar is next to come out and I still have to finish mounting the gauge panel.


----------



## CompressionIgnition (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Re: (dymer)*

Awesome work brother! I was following your shaved bay project a while back...make sure to keep us updated! Shaved bay 2.0 Jetta on air! Its all very cool (and Tracers!) 
Sorry to go off topic but where and when are the big meets around the GTA (ones that would be worth driving up from Oxford County for)???? I wanna see this thing!


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (CompressionIgnition)*

Thanks dude







Heading out of country for a week or two, so won't have the chance to work on the car for a little while.
Spring Fling is towards the end of May, definitely worth the drive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3706765


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (dymer)*

















Managed to snap a quick pic while on a bit of a cruise tonight.... Have had onyl a limited amount of time to mess around with the car lately. Planned to cut out the front sway last weekend but the metal coolant pipe that bypasses the t-stat and recirculates water back to the block split on me and I spent the majority of my time MacGyvering a way to get the thing running again... Not a common replacement part, no one locally seems to have one in stock. Ended up cutting out the break and connecting the two ends with a flexible hose and a couple clamps.
Fack http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also managed to re-install my external oil cooler, locate and fix my last air leak and primed a couple spots on the fenders that were starting to show a bit of rust. More progress to follow 


















_Modified by dymer at 8:23 AM 5-6-2008_


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (dymer)*

Bit of a progress update.....
Last weekend I decided I had nothing better to do on Saturday than to take apart my wheels. 
















Sanded the centres down:








Added some gold accents:








I got to torquing the last few bolts on the last wheel and then heard a loud pop and hissing..... The HPS rear bags blew. The pressed aluminum collar failed. Car was sitting up on jack stands, there was no weight on the bag.























Picked up a new set of the Firestone rears from Kevin @ ACC 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








I found that the base plate does not sit flush in the bottom of the rear spring mount (some grinding on the inside of the baseplate cup would most likely correct this).... Because it does not sit completely in the bottom of the cup, the bolts supplied with the bags were not nearly long enough. I couldn't even thread the nut, so I went out and located a similar bolt with a tapered head that was about 1/2" longer.








Here's the base plate bolted in:








The bag installed:








What it looks like with the bag installed from underneath:








How the car looks right now.... Rain didn't help with this pic, I'll have some better ones tomorrow hopefully.









Overall, I'm like the design of this bag much better than the HPS Competition rears. The Firestone bags are much slimmer. The HPS bags got really wide when they collapsed and I found evidence that they were rubbing on the inside of the lower mount (cup). I'm surprised at how much more air the Firestone bags require. I was typically driving around with 35-40psi in the HPS rear bags and I'm finding that the Firestone bags need 60psi to achieve the same ride height.
I unbolted the front sway bar on the passenger side and the car now sits about 1/2" lower that the driver's side. I definitely needs to get rid of this thing soon!


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (dymer)*

It's been about 10 weeks... Figured I'd post some progress.
Bought new Falken 452s 215/45 for the front wheels and swapped the old 451s 225/45 to the rear. Got sick of the multiple shades of white the car has accumulated over the last 5 or so years so I re-sprayed it a flat white









Removed the front sway and the A/C compressor. I had a tough time with the sway bar for some reason, it was a bitch to get out.

















There is slight rubbing, however I was surprised that when fully aired out, the axle doesn't sit against the frame. The passenger side still sits about 1/4" higher than the driver's side and I can't figure out what the problem is. There appears to be sufficient clearance all around the tire, plus if the wheel/tire was an issue I figure that it would get held up on both sides
























While under the car, I noticed that the boot on the passenger side axle is shredded.











_Modified by dymer at 8:35 PM 8-11-2008_


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (dymer)*

Cleaned up a bit more of the wiring harness. Took the grinder to a few miscellaneous brackets on the rain tray, made a metal blank-off plate and added a Julian stencil to keep with the Trailer Park Boys theme

























Couldn't be bothered to pick up new mounts, painted the stock ones









Fixed a couple cracks in the lip and re-painted the front bumper









Engine bay after fresh paint

















Originally re-wrapped the headliner in suede a couple summers ago. Finally got frustrated with some visible wrinkles, etc. and pulled it out and stripped is bare. Decided it was worth while to have it professionally re-done. Should have it back by the end of the week.









How the car sits currently


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

sick updates!
That bay is


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Re: (dymer)*















a lot of good work done dude! lookin FRESH!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

looking good, there is something about air ride and flat paint that just works. now that my setup is running i go to start on paint too.


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

Looking great man!


----------



## aliendub (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (aliendub)*

damn it looks good. as much as i hate black wheels, i think they flow well, the stance is good w/ the Reiger kit too. 
Have you checked that the tire isnt hitting the pinch weld on the frame rails??? Maybe your shocks are completely bottomed out and cant compress anymore.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

To be honest, I'm not a fan of the black wheels... I think I want to polish the centres, but I'm too lazy to start splitting those wheels again right now. They look ok from an angle when you can see more of the lip, I just hate the way they look from straight on.
I checked on the weekend, the tire is not on the pinch weld, I still have about 1/4" of room there. Maybe the shock has bottomed out, but I still find that kind of odd considering the driver's side still sits slightly (although visibly) lower.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Trailer Park Boys! I have seen ever episode... many times.
Anyway looks good. You should look into an engine driven compressor


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dymer)*

well the struts wont be exactly the same, usually difference in tire pressure, even small amounts and a slight amount of incline on the road could make a difference so i wouldnt worry about 1/4" difference too much. 
did you trim your strut top bushings?? And you said the front tire isnt sitting on the fender? what about fender liners?


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_well the struts wont be exactly the same, usually difference in tire pressure, even small amounts and a slight amount of incline on the road could make a difference so i wouldnt worry about 1/4" difference too much. 
did you trim your strut top bushings?? And you said the front tire isnt sitting on the fender? what about fender liners? 

Definitely not the fender liner 'cause I had it out when I checked clearance from the pinch weld. I have a feeling the struts are maxed. Maybe I'll try cutting the bushings next...


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i got the same rear bags you have. mine fit fine . on the rear beam there is a thin metal collar sitting where the bag mounts. i had to use a hammer and chisel to get it off but after that the bag fit better and i was able to use the hardware that came with it..


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wishihada18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishihada18t* »_i got the same rear bags you have. mine fit fine . on the rear beam there is a thin metal collar sitting where the bag mounts. i had to use a hammer and chisel to get it off but after that the bag fit better and i was able to use the hardware that came with it..

mine too
theres no reason to have to hack up something thats made to fit


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wishihada18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishihada18t* »_i got the same rear bags you have. mine fit fine . on the rear beam there is a thin metal collar sitting where the bag mounts. i had to use a hammer and chisel to get it off but after that the bag fit better and i was able to use the hardware that came with it..

Not sure where you are going with this... I have no problems with my rear bags.


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_
I found that the base plate does not sit flush in the bottom of the rear spring mount (some grinding on the inside of the baseplate cup would most likely correct this).... Because it does not sit completely in the bottom of the cup, the bolts supplied with the bags were not nearly long enough. I couldn't even thread the nut, so I went out and located a similar bolt with a tapered head that was about 1/2" longer.


















this what i was refering to, when i fist put my rears in i couldnt get the nuts on either, then i notice in the spring cup there is a piece of metal that can come off then the bag mount would fit better and i used the screws that came with it.


_Modified by wishihada18t at 6:13 PM 8-12-2008_


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: (dymer)*

Nice build, and great looking car, I love the boser http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Is the sway and frame notching keeping it from going lower?


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (dmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishihada18t* »_
this what i was refering to

Ah... I thought you were referring to something front the progress update.










_Quote, originally posted by *dmoney* »_Nice build, and great looking car, I love the boser http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Is the sway and frame notching keeping it from going lower?

No. Sway is out now, I rub slightly on the frame, but it's not preventing me from going lower at this point when parked. i still have about 4-5mm of clearance.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: (dymer)*

My bad, I didn't scroll far enough to see that the sway was out. I love how you do SO much work in so little time and act like it's nothing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Re: (dmoney)*

looking good. My battery cables arrived yesterday as well as some other goodies so I am sure I will have some questions for you coming up soon.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

Some progress:
I've been collecting a few odds and ends








Yanked out the EVAP lines. Soldered in a 330ohm, 10 W resistor to avoid a CEL and capped the vacuum outlets on the manifold. Josh at USRT gave me a few pointers on that one















































Decided to clean up my fuel lines.... Picked up two -6AN hose ends, an -AN to NPT adaptor and a 5/16" to 1/4" brass crimp fitting. The same fitting made by Earls was $25 a piece locally and needed a couple weeks to order it in. The brass fitting cost $4 but took me to a couple places to track it down 'cause it's an odd size. This set up worked well, the -AN fitting and the adaptor can easily be separated should the lines need to be disconnected for whatever reason.
















Try and look past the over-spray 
















Had a random piece of 3/8" copper lying around, decided to use a couple random fittings I had lying around and ended up with this....
















Picked up the interior from the upholster's... They did a great job, looks perfectly OEM.... And cost less than the material I used on the last two eadliners.
















Also re-painted the aircooled badge flat black and re-mounted it


















_Modified by dymer at 9:08 PM 8-17-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Re: (dymer)*

looks good. I might need to borrow your fuel line idea when I go to install my rail.


----------



## CompressionIgnition (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Re: (dymer)*

Dig the bay...cant believe I missed this update. Looks very promising. Keep having fun with the car cause it keeps working! I have to ask though...ever consider GLI skirts? Or maybe even no kit?


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (CompressionIgnition)*

Yeah I've considered picking some a few times in the past... Never really motivated myself to do it yet. I've been contemplating shaving the line off the GLI rear near the wheels to match the smoother skirts and Reiger front. 
If I got rid of the skirts completely, I'd have to get rid of the rear and switch back to the old molded 4mo bumper sitting in my parents attic collecting dust. I kinda dig the front as it is...
Found a pics from about 4-5 years ago


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (dymer)*

Today's project was to cut down the upper front mounts. Air tools made it pretty easy to unbolt the two strut bolts:








I cut the mount right about the mold line, here's the two pieces:








When the mount goes back in, there is initially a gap between the top and the underside of the strut tower because the new top of the mount is wider than the portion that was cut off. I centred the strut and dropped the car and the mount compressed into place snugly.
















The car definitely sits a little lower... I noticed right away that I'm rubbing the fenders while driving at a pressure that I normally wouldn't before. No change on the passenger side when the car is completely aired out though, so I now need to find someone locally that can notch the frame.
How the car sits now:








And some pics from VAGkraft last weekend courtesy of Susannah & Chris:


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

you can cut a bit more of that bushing too.


----------



## Habafrog (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Re: (dymer)*

nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rorofast (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Habafrog)*

I read the whole build up from the first page. Wow! Thumbs-up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you and you deserve a







and a http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif !!! Makes me wanna do mine.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Andrew! did you make any extras? hit me up when you get a chance and I'll give you the info for the guys that did my c-notch.


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for white dubs with 2.0's and on bags...soon i will be


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

I noted before that the black wheels bothered me, so I took the time last weekend to split the Tracers. Went with a different colour and staggered the plated bolts a little differently.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

is it the lighting or they dont match very well??? they look better white. but it looks more creamy.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

They don't match the car, they're a grey/greenish colour. My photography skill are less than poor as well...










_Modified by dymer at 9:21 PM 9-2-2008_


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

love the wheels but i wish you did them white


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dymer)*

i wish u would've done them in white. i guess if there was something else the same color to contrast it more it would floe more. I know that the pics dont help much either.


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

you know if you keep painting these eventually they wont fit back together. i think the solution would be to give them to me! lol


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_i wish u would've done them in white. i guess if there was something else the same color to contrast it more it would floe more. I know that the pics dont help much either. 

I hear ya... I don't think that they'll stay this way for too long. I originally wanted to fully polish the faces, but I will wait for the winter when I have much more time to take them apart and do them properly. I just wanted a quick change to get away from the black. I really like this new colour in certain lighting conditions, particularly low light as the contrast is much greater. But you're right the pics are pretty crappy and don't help either! I can't imagine how difficult it would be to keep white wheels clean too


----------



## aliendub (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (dymer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (aliendub)*

paint the roof to match the wheels and it would be awesome


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (vdubn5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubn5* »_paint the roof to match the wheels and it would be awesome









That's actually not a bad idea... It would be less effort than splitting the wheels again


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (vdubn5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubn5* »_paint the roof to match the wheels and it would be awesome









I like the color and think thatd prolly be a sick idea.
Shave antenna too


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
I like the color and think thatd prolly be a sick idea.
Shave antenna too









x2...
i think that would be a nice small touch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (vdubn5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubn5* »_paint the roof to match the wheels and it would be awesome









Decided to give it a try







It didn't come out as good as it could be. I'll redo it over the winter along with some other body work I have planned


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dymer)*

oh man, i'm really diggin it!


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

MINT


----------



## ECR32 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Sick dude! I love your hood as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## revolverapology (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: (ECR32)*








car looks fin amazing...keep up the good work.I actually like the cream wheels and roof..looks way better than the black... Trailer Park Boys are the shiznit!
Steve


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (revolverapology)*

i think it looks pretty bad ass... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif it does seem like its not as smooth as it should be, but i like where its going...


----------



## Aetsh (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

Pm'd


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

i havent checked out this thread in a long time! youve done some good progress, i really like wat you have done with the engine bay, do you have any codes popping up from the stuff you have taken off so far? im going to slowly work on the bay in my car over the winter too, i know who to ask some questions now!!


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Randal Graves)*

I soldered what I thought was the proper resistor into the evap circuit, but it throws a code every so often. I had a problem very early on when I start messing with the bay (couple years ago) with a bad ground. If you're moving grounds around, make sure they make very good contact with the new grounding surface otherwise you'll spend waaay too much time searching for problems.

In other news, I picked up a large compressor (for air tools) last weekend at a great price... Resprayed the roof with an HVLP spray gun and the results were great. Gonna start some new bodywork soon and eventually re-spray the entire car. Should have a couple pics later.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (dymer)*

Thought I'd toss up a bit of an update... Been working on a couple things lately when time allows.
I want to get rid of the molded dual a-pillar gauge pod... Picked up a spare radio cage and plan to mount the 6 gauges I have spread throughout the car on one panel. Used a carboard cut-out, laid a bit of fibreglass mat, and used a 2" hole saw on a drill press. Next step is to mold the panel face to the cage.

































Also started shaving the rear bumper...









Went by AAC a couple weeks ago and my HPS rears were finally returned (8months) after the warranty recall

















Kevin put a notch in my frame...









And I started stripping the Tracers down again. I'm sending one out to a machinest on Wednesday to test out a fresh idea.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

good stuff.. but why so many gauges..


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

hmm i am guessing, 3 for air, 1 boost? 1 oil pressure? voltage? A/F?
It looks like it will be promising though. I did really like your car with the white and cream thing. but i am sure the next stage will be just as good.


----------



## Rob1986 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SLK)*

That's one sick jetta you've got there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for all the work you have done!


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_good stuff.. but why so many gauges..

I have oil pressure/temp on the a-piller and volts in the ash tray. The molded a-piller pod looks nice, but I can't really upolster it to match the rest of the pillers/headliner and I think it will look a little cleaner with the new set-up. With all the crap I've yanked out of the engine bay, I find that I rely on the oil gauges quite often so I don't feel comfortable getting rid of 'em.
In other news... I went by my storage spot last night and turned the car over. I have a massive fuel leak. Looks like the return fuel line melted or something when the notch was put in. Gas came pouring out the frame rail when the car was running, but not when I primed the fuel line when the car was off.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dymer)*

^^how the hell did the person that did the notch not notice that??? 
Smae thing happened to my car, but the guy that did it fixed the fuel lines.. (granted he was a VW mechanic)


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

the fuel lines arent even near that part of the frame. unless when welding there was a fire in the frame rail that made its way to the lines


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Swoops)*

yeah really the fuel lines are in a seperate passage inside the frame rail. 
you have to pull em when you do the tie rod notches but thats it.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Swoops)*

I stuck my finger into the rail from the engine bay and felt a flat/melted spot on the return line. I guess I'll know for sure once I can pull the line and see what's actually going on. I can't think of anything else that would have caused the line to rupture inside the frame.


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

******* hot car man, I like your style


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Swoops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_the fuel lines arent even near that part of the frame. unless when welding there was a fire in the frame rail that made its way to the lines

well, somehow same **** happened to mine... IDK where the hell they run, but they are close enough for them get melted/catch on fire.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

Pic speaks for itself


----------



## 1 6 D (Jan 22, 2009)

What reason?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (1 6 D)*

it takes 15 min to pull the fuel lines.. I guess it should be noted that they should be out on regular frame notches as well.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_it takes 15 min to pull the fuel lines.. I guess it should be noted that they should be out on regular frame notches as well.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (dymer)*

I am fairly sure that the washer bottle lines run down that side of the car as well (for the golf) I screwed up one of those.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

Found a bit of time this weekend... molded the panel and smoothed things out with a bit of filler. Tossed a bit of paint on it to see how it looked. I still have to do some finer sanding and then need to decide on a final finish.
















I think I will end up painting the bezels on the gauges to better match the panel.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (dymer)*

Bit of a taster... I've been playing with some copper lines. This is a mock-up, plan is to paint the tank satin white this weekend to match the car and to re-cover the false floor.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

real nice man.


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

wow thats awesome


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (___GTI02)*

prob a dump question but what kind of fittings are those you used for the copper lines?


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotvr6guy* »_prob a dump question but what kind of fittings are those you used for the copper lines? 

Standard copper crimp fittings... You can find them all over the place. Truck dealerships or any hose type shop will have lots cheap. Up here I've seen them at Canadian Tire, Lowes, etc. as well but prices are usually 2x more.


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_
Standard copper crimp fittings... You can find them all over the place. Truck dealerships or any hose type shop will have lots cheap. Up here I've seen them at Canadian Tire, Lowes, etc. as well but prices are usually 2x more.

oh ok hmm. thanks for the info i had the inpression that you thread the copper and use a fitting that way. thanks for clearing that up for me! .. it looks good with the hard line you should def do it that way


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

I love the hardlines


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_Bit of a taster... I've been playing with some copper lines. This is a mock-up, plan is to paint the tank satin white this weekend to match the car and to re-cover the false floor.









Looks awesome... 
Reminds me of being a kid...


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

coper looks great, i was doing that to my setup but gave up


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotvr6guy* »_
oh ok hmm. thanks for the info i had the inpression that you thread the copper and use a fitting that way. thanks for clearing that up for me! 

Compression fittings are pretty simple... When you tight the nut/collar, it compresses the ring around the air line to make the seal. I have re-used these fitting multiple times. If I have to change the actual air line, it requires a replacement crimp ring (cheap and easily available).










_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Reminds me of being a kid...


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (dymer)*

Got some work done this weekend.... Colour-matched the tank, polished the lines and got the bulk of it re-installed back into the car. 
















Had this small discharged fire extinguisher lying around the garage... I'm gonna incorporate it into the tank set-up somewhere.
















Also got around to start shaving the front bumper and all the wheels have now been split. The centres are hopefully going to get onto the lathe sometime this week.


----------



## CompressionIgnition (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_The centres are hopefully going to get onto the lathe sometime this week. 









Badass!!!!


----------



## 4.MOTION (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

looks dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by richardbelding at 1:05 PM 3-9-2009_


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (richardbelding)*

nice copper work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Swoops)*

hardlines look sweet


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (awd805)*

that copper looks fine, what bender are you using


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_that copper looks fine, what bender are you using

A fairly cheap one for 1/4", 5/16" and 3/8" diameter pipe... Cost me like $20. I bought it to play around with and it worked out pretty well.


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

wow i havent checked your thread in a while. things are looking good. are you planning on going to jitter bug this year?


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wishihada18t)*

Yep, I definitely plan to be there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

sweet. come hell or high water ill be there, had a blast last year. ill keep an eye out for ya. heres a few pics i took of your car there last year.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wishihada18t)*

Back in January I had a meeting at one of my subcontractors office's for work... Turns out that the owner and his son's build and race Nascar light cars in their spare time. When got a look at their machine shop my jaw dropped and since then I've been looking at some way to exploit our business relationship. Wish I got a few pics of the actual progress...
Got these back this aft, super excited about how well they turned out.
Tracers before:








After:


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dymer)*

^that is awesome!


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Swoops)*

picture is hard to tell: polish or some other finish?


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Faces are still raw.. looks like he had some machined off the edges around the fronts so he can bolt the lip up in front rather than behind.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thirtysixspokes* »_Faces are still raw.. looks like he had some machined off the edges around the fronts so he can bolt the lip up in front rather than behind.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Plan is to polish the faces... Not sure what I'm going to do with the tear drops. Thinking about doing them black.


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Have you thought about exploiting your subcontractor's machine shop priveledges to do a brushed style face?


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*

looks sweet andrew


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_










wow that is nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_









Sick build, just got done reading from the beginning and this is giving me major inspiration to do hardlines! Looks so good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## o2dazone (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (gunch)*

aww no Bubbles???
still looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif flat white


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thirtysixspokes* »_Have you thought about exploiting your subcontractor's machine shop priveledges to do a brushed style face? 

I think I'm pretty set on polishing them this time around. I've done two already and I like the look, jsut need to decide what to do with the cut out bits...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dymer)*

I'd say do them white!! IT'll look clean.. black wont stand out.. I think w/ the polish the white will make it pop even more, unless u polish that too







unless you are leaving ur roof green, and paint them green.


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

car looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Style Wars


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_I'd say do them white!! IT'll look clean.. black wont stand out.. I think w/ the polish the white will make it pop even more, unless u polish that too







unless you are leaving ur roof green, and paint them green. 

Roof was already re-sprayed white again. I'll test out the white idea over the weekend and see how it looks. I was thinking black just for the ease of cleaning. I don't think I have the patience to polish the insides.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_
Roof was already re-sprayed white again. I'll test out the white idea over the weekend and see how it looks. I was thinking black just for the ease of cleaning. I don't think I have the patience to polish the insides.

alright..







with the faces polished, white would flow nice, and if its cleared well cleaning them should be just as easy as if they were black


----------



## thedevilsequal (Mar 23, 2007)

subscribing to this thread love that someone else on here does their own work and isn't afraid to play around. good work bro. if you got the hance i'd love to know how you went about deleting the stuff in the bay and avoiding a cel light. been looking into it for a lil bit and never saw it done on a 2.0. not a lot on the forum willing to help and those who you ask just your an idiot and it's because they didn't do it they had a shop do it. awesome ride bro looking foawrd to any changes ya make.


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Polished face with white teardrops. Woop woop!


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (thedevilsequal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thedevilsequal* »_i'd love to know how you went about deleting the stuff in the bay and avoiding a cel light. 

I've been getting quite a few questions lately regarding the bay... Rather than try and write a novel about it, just ask specific questions and I'll try to address them.
As far as CELs go... I think the only ones I've really encountered are the coolant expansion tank (just cross the two wires) and the EVAP. I have a little thing on the resistor you need to splice in to avoid the CEL a few pages back. For the washer bottle I think I just crossed the wires as well. Just leave em alone, if you get a CEL, cross them.


_Quote, originally posted by *thirtysixspokes* »_Polished face with white teardrops. Woop woop!

Did this on the weekend, and to be honest, I don't think it looks that great. I managed to scuff the tear drops up a bit when polishing too, so I need to correct that. I think I may try out the black instead. I'll post some pics in a bit.
Bumpers are now painted too.


----------



## dxstrxy (Sep 3, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif do work man!


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (dxstrxy)*

I picked up an S4 wheel and airbag last year for a really good price, but the seller failed to inform me that the wheel was slightly bent. There was a decent gap between the wheel and the bag on one side and it really bothered me.... Found another wheel for a good price last week to replace my original one.








Some other photos from the weekend:


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Andrew, when are we gonna go for wings n beer huh? Just because you move outta my area you're to good for us now! The beaches?! Ladee-da!








Anyways whats the word on the wheels? Do you still want me to bring em by Aaron to get the tires on? I've got the CRV for another week still since the weather is to **** for the GTI, I could bring em up to Newmarket if you'd like.
You or Dom need to text me!


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

I'm starting to bolt the wheels back together... Plan is to get them sealed by tomorrow night so they can sit for a day or so and cure. Could be in a position to get the tires mounted this weekend. Are you making a trip up to Newmarket to get anything mounted yourself???
Dominika nad I are off to the baseball game, I'll send you a message later tonight.


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dymer)*

Can't wait to see those things back on man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dxstrxy (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mark.)*


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dxstrxy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Andrew that looks so fresh, I may have to do a test fit on my car if you let me mount your tires... And tomorrow (an hour from now) I'm going to visit the fam for my step dad's bday. I can bring em in to Aaron whenever since my rents live near him and i check in with mom on the regular ... Well lemme know, I'm laid off this week and I love an excuse to visit the fam so shoot me a text, I can pick em up whenever, but this week is best to get **** done in a timely fashion. 
Tell Dom I said hi, we'll GTG soon.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

Susannah got my tires mounted for me over the weekend, picking them up tomorrow








Pulled the car out of storage on the weekend and picked up some brand new EMphase skirts last week. The new bumpers didn't take to the cold storage so well and the painted bubbled pretty bad in a few spots, so they will require some extra attention in the coming week or so...


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

They look sweet ass, I'll tell you that much. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## soulchild (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

Nicest 2.0 around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Spring Fling reveal?


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Re: (dymer)*

Car looks good! BUT it reminds me of this...












_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Ahahahahaha!! SRSLY guise!
Andrew, I'm not going to class today so hit me up whenever.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Ahahahahaha!! SRSLY guise!
Andrew, I'm not going to class today so hit me up whenever.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Cool... I am still meeting up with the guy who is taking my old coils around 9pm, I'll swing by after








I ended up ordering the hubcentric rings from 1010 yesterday afternoon and they showed up this morning


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

So does that mean we're going to Broadway and slapping on some Tracers and taking some pics?!


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Oh yeah BTW, I went by that em kay fif meet on Sunday and got heckled about what was in my back seat, I busted out your wheels and those kids pretty much lost it.


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

stinkin Candians. 

lookin Money as usual Dymer


----------



## baggedbox707 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_


























So did this really make a visible difference on your offset at all? Looks like maybe a couple mm just looking at my rims. Do you have a before/after pic with them mounted to see the change if so? That's a rad idea, but would've been a bummer if you didnt find a good machinist! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (baggedbox707)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baggedbox707* »_
So did this really make a visible difference on your offset at all? Looks like maybe a couple mm just looking at my rims. Do you have a before/after pic with them mounted to see the change if so? That's a rad idea, but would've been a bummer if you didnt find a good machinist! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Added about 1/2" to the width of the wheel (basically the width of the flange of the wheel centre), so offset should have changed about 6mm. Haven't mounted them yet, hopefully this weekend.
The machinest did a really good job. Originally we tried to put in on a lathe, but that turned out to be a bad idea. Ended up using a CNC type machine to do it.
Looks-wise, the dish really stands out now


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (The Prime Ministah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Oh yeah BTW, I went by that em kay fif meet on Sunday and got heckled about what was in my back seat, I busted out your wheels and those kids pretty much lost it.
















Can't thank you enough for hauling those things around and getting the tires mounted for me!

_Quote, originally posted by *The Prime Ministah* »_stinkin Candians. 

lookin Money as usual Dymer

Thanks Drew


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

WTF does California know?
Shut up Drew, you guys smell like mexicans.








Andrew we need to GTG for some pics, Nelvin too, its been so long!


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_WTF does California know?
Shut up Drew, you guys smell like mexicans.








Andrew we need to GTG for some pics, Nelvin too, its been so long!


Cali dont know much, Im from THE planet, and you remember that. 
Plus im growing out a Goate, so i can walk thru canada unnoticed. Its the perfect plan. 

Im loving the Steam Punk feel to your air tank! 
Me = Jeeloose


----------



## baggedbox707 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_WTF does California know?
Shut up Drew, you guys smell like mexicans.








Andrew we need to GTG for some pics, Nelvin too, its been so long!

We smell like mexicans, EH? lol


----------



## baggedbox707 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_
Added about 1/2" to the width of the wheel (basically the width of the flange of the wheel centre), so offset should have changed about 6mm. Haven't mounted them yet, hopefully this weekend.
The machinest did a really good job. Originally we tried to put in on a lathe, but that turned out to be a bad idea. Ended up using a CNC type machine to do it.
Looks-wise, the dish really stands out now










Yea take some stance shots after you mount them, it'll be interesting to see the 1/2" change. 
A LATHE!?!?! WOW that's rediculously crazy haha. I woud've used a mill myself, or yea a CNC. Using a Lathe to machine a rim looks about as safe as this:


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (baggedbox707)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baggedbox707* »_
We smell like mexicans, EH? lol









shes is just jealous that we have more of a selection of Beer and tequila. Plus we have people to take care of our yards.


----------



## baggedbox707 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (The Prime Ministah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Prime Ministah* »_
shes is just jealous that we have more of a selection of Beer and tequila. Plus we have people to take care of our yards. 

Yea well speaking of ethnicities (eh) I'd rather have Mexicans over Le huh huh huh French...lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pics pics pics This rim machining is awesome! I cant wait to see them mounted! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (baggedbox707)*

Got the wheels mounted yesterday and took the car out for it's first real drive this year. Got pulled over within the first 10 min but managed to talk my way out of a ticket.








Pulled the fender liners out in the front and that turned out to be what was robbing me of that last little drop. Car fully sits on the tires now and I think I may swap out the 20mm spacers in the front for 15mm if the wheels don't hit the strut.
EMphase skirts are painted on ready to go on. Turned out that they differed very little from my previous skirts (dimension-wise). Only difference is the bevelled edge on the bottom... But I think these will look much cleaner.










_Modified by dymer at 7:20 PM 4-19-2009_


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

wheels look great man. always been a fan of your car.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Andrew what are you plans for next Saturday? I have it off...


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

nice side skirts, i was thinking of buying the same ones.
How well do they fit? im need something with more hieght the gli or votex skirts


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wishihada18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_wheels look great man. always been a fan of your car.











_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Andrew what are you plans for next Saturday? I have it off...









It's Dominika's bday, and I'm fairly certain the plan is to head up to my parents place on Saturday morning. Maybe we can do up a little road trip??? I'll talk to her about it tonight...


_Quote, originally posted by *wishihada18t* »_How well do they fit? 

Seem to fit alright... Can't say for sure until I actually get them installed (possibly tonight).


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Oki, gimme a call sometime this week.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

Not much of an update, the car is still in shambles. The rockers are in bad shape near the wheel wells. Got the surface rust and crap paint sanded down and re-primed. I'll get the skirts on tomorrow evening hopefully. 
Front is sitting pretty good... 17x9.5 final et of about +14 on stock (rolled) fender. Next step is to get bit of a pull going.


----------



## baggedbox707 (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*








rool:
Wanna have the front milled?


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_







rool:
Wanna have the front milled?









Actually it wouldn't be needed... I have a 20mm spacer up front right now. If I have enough clearance with the strut I can swap a 15mm spacer in there instead. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

You should have more then enough clearance to bring them in even 10mm. I think anyways.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

Quick pic


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dymer)*

Looking good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Undubbed (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dymer)*

your photog skills grow young jedi 
we must have a mini gtg!


----------



## qbaum (Apr 23, 2009)

Your car cause's emotions in me i don't fully understand.......so f'n sick!


----------



## baggedbox707 (Sep 1, 2008)

Yea it looks like the rears are poking out way more than your older pics...that's still pretty rad though!


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (baggedbox707)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Undubbed* »_your photog skills grow young jedi 
we must have a mini gtg!

Ya dude... I wanna get enough together to bring it out on Sunday evening to the York Mills gtg


_Quote, originally posted by *baggedbox707* »_Yea it looks like the rears are poking out way more than your older pics...that's still pretty rad though!

The re-configuration added slightly less than 1/2" more poke both front and rear.
I got the side skirts installed this evening. I like 'em. 
















Also spent a good portion of the day Saturday wiring in the new gauge panel... It looks great, but I need to make a few changes before I bolt all the panels back in, I ordered a new tank gauge from AAC last night that will match the other two air gauges. Hopefully some progress pics tomorrow if it shows up.


----------



## veedubb7 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: (dymer)*

I'm loving all of it! In case I missed it: Did you stay with the Firestone rear bags, after getting the first set back from warranty? Also, is that 1/4" or 3/8" line in the rear?


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (veedubb7)*

I stuck with the Firestone bags, but I didn't like either one any more than the other. 1/4" lines front and back








The gauge console is finished and installed. Extended the radio harness and moved the stereo head unit into the glove box. I'll get some interior shots up soon.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I remember that..


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (dymer)*

interesting gauge setup....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_interesting gauge setup....

second that. i wanna see this thing all wired up


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

finally got the heater controls to fit nicely, sweet stuff andrew http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_I remember that..

















Manolo and I spent so much time wiring that damn thing and I ended up pulling it back out, re-painting it and then re-doing the wiring again.
Suz, did you end up ordering those rear plates Friday, or do you want me to get on that?

The panel looks great installed and lit up, I'm really pleased with the finished look. I'll try and snap a decent pic tonight. I have a 3 switch panel currently fibreglassed into the ashtray for the relay to the compressor, etc. Hopefully I can get that piece finished up this weekend.
Also plan on re-doing the bumpers this weekend. The Polyflex did not take to the Automix plastic filler too well and bubbled pretty bad.


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dymer)*

This should be moved to the Mk4um so all the kiddies can see whats hot!


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (The Prime Ministah)*

amazin car








what is the name of your wheels?


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (craziidubb3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *craziidubb3r* »_amazin car








what is the name of your wheels?

Tracer Tech 2


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dymer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dymer)*

Some new progress to report....
No pics yet, but I had to re-shave the entire front bumper because the epoxy I had used underneath the Automix never fully cured. Took my time and did everything proper the second time around and I'm super pumped with the result.
I simplified the tank set-up:









I started a retro-fit project... Picked up two sets of OEM headlights for a good price. One set of GLI lights for the retrofit and one standard set for some miscellaneous parts.
GLI lights split apart









Also got a great deal on a set of Porsche 996 headlights from turboniumike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









996 components salvaged









Turtle taking care of disposal of the left over shells









The housing/shroud I'm using work surprisingly well and only required 3 grooves to be cut into the back. The bi-xenon projector was then simply screwed into the housing with a couple drywall screws. I'll try and get some better pics later


----------



## aliendub (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dymer)*

those lights are going to look the tits man!!!


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

TURTLE!
Andrew if you can make those work w/o blacking them out.... well... You'd rock. Like, maybe as much as Dom does..








I hear you guys have my sweater!


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

I wantted to buy those lights off mike. I didnt want to have to ship them to windsor so i was hoping he would still have them next time i went to toronto. I guess not! lol


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif harline...


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_TURTLE!
Andrew if you can make those work w/o blacking them out.... well... You'd rock. Like, maybe as much as Dom does..








I hear you guys have my sweater!









If they need paint just paint em a glossy metalic silver insteado black


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Too true... That was my beef with retros.. I refuse to have black headlights!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

color match them to the body.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Tank looks good Andrew. Any pics of it in the car?
Andrew we are having an open house on Saturday. Not sure is Peter, said anything to you when you were here.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_color match them to the body. 

Really?
I was actually planning on keeping them black, I don't think I really want them to stand out too much. I also considered colour matching just the projector housing, and painting the rest black.


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Tank looks good Andrew. Any pics of it in the car?
Andrew we are having an open house on Saturday. Not sure is Peter, said anything to you when you were here.









No pics in the car, the interior is in shambles. I'll try and get some decent shots up of the tank install and the new centre console.
I saw the flyer for the open house on the counter... Spring Fling is the next day, but if I can get the car in decent shape early enough I'll definitely stop by and check it out. Maybe I can convince Suz to roll up with me


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dymer)*

No worries andrew we'll roll with u


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (retro mk2 jetta)*

Moulded the projector housing and sprayed them with a bit of primer tonight. It was difficult to get into some of the smaller areas around the top and bottom of the housing so I think I'll stick with a satin black in an effort to help hide some minor imperfections. The reflector shields are in great shape, so I think I'll leave them alone to contrast with the black.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

those look really good. nice work.


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

those things look pimp andrew, they are gonna turn out really sweet


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Are they gonna be done for Saturday?!


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Are they gonna be done for Saturday?!


who wants to go to shows any ways?


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Him and the g/f are coming over for beer, pool and BBQ. phuck car shows.


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Him and the g/f are coming over for beer, pool and BBQ. phuck car shows.

















seems like every one on this side oh the landscrape is gettin ready for a show. Pardon?


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Are they gonna be done for Saturday?!

Should be... Busted my ass today to get these things finished up. Glad I stuck with the black, it's doing a good job of hiding the small imperfections from trying to sand in tight spots while moulding the projector housing.








































Modified wiring harness








The extent of clearance required for the new projector








Moulding a 4" PVC section the headlight housing 
























Back cap... A couple tight wraps of electrical tape holds and seals it well. I'll eventually get around to painting it.
















The yellow wire coming out the back is the original low beam 12V that will be used to control a single relay for both HID lights. Plan is to use the original 12V wire for the highs to control the high beam module. I don't want to have to use another relay if it's not needed. Gonna test these tonight hopefully.


----------



## melvin3582 (Nov 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

damn looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (melvin3582)*

Headlights work great, but I need to modify the wiring at the headlight switch so that when I switch to the hi beams, the actuator works AND the power to the projector (low beam) must remains on (like a GTI/Golf would).


























































_Modified by dymer at 4:30 PM 5-31-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

lookin good... headlights came out great.


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

Tommy likely


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*

Thanks dudes








I'm gonna look into a way to sort of shield the back of the housings on the lights... The protrude out quite a bit and kinda kill the look of the bay


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (dymer)*

gotta be the coolest tank setup.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*

Got around to installing the "great plates" I got from Mason Tech a couple weeks ago. I did the install solo and had a hell of a time with it. Two of the bolts re-threaded and went in at a slight angle and I managed to strip the head off one before I noticed what had happened. Now I have a slight protrusion of the bolt so that the rear beam doesn't sit perfectly flat over top of it. I ended up re-tapping the hole for the other problem bolt and it worked out well. Anyone looking to install these things may want to take the extra time to re-tap the holes just to be safe. There was a note in the Bentley about the threaded inserts stripping and it being acceptable to weld and re-tap them or something. Bentley calls for 55 ft lbs of torque for the bolts.
The results were great... The slight bit of additional drop makes the car sit slightly more level to the ground and give it less of a raked look. However, because my fender sit on the tires, I didn't lose any wheel gap so the overall drop still looks perfectly even front to back (if that makes sense).
I also took the opportunity to centre the rear beam. Up until now, I had a slight bit more poke on the driver side.


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

The most beautiful MKIV ever! Perfect sir!


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (cigarnut81)*

This is really the only car i've seen an improvement with these great plates. The car looks better, more symmetrical.







Love the hardline setup too


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ANDREW! AH!
I wanna check this out tomorrow when I drop off the front lip, I hope you are bringing the Jetta and not the Audi!
Also, please tell me you and Dom are gonna make it to JJB, booking hotels in Niagara Falls for Saturday night, should be a **** show.







-- I owe you one.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

wow man those headlights are phukin sweet.
I wish I had some wheels to roll on to JJB


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (cigarnut81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cigarnut81* »_The most beautiful MKIV ever! Perfect sir!


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_Love the hardline setup too











_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_wow man those headlights are phukin sweet.
I wish I had some wheels to roll on to JJB









Still gonna make it down? I wanna check out the Avant!


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_ANDREW! AH!
I wanna check this out tomorrow when I drop off the front lip, I hope you are bringing the Jetta and not the Audi!
Also, please tell me you and Dom are gonna make it to JJB, booking hotels in Niagara Falls for Saturday night, should be a **** show.







-- I owe you one.

I'll bring the Jetta tomorrow for sure... I'm definitely gonna make JJB, Dominika is sort of on the fence. You gotta work on her! 
Just saw this pic you snapped at SF


















_Modified by dymer at 1:51 AM 6-14-2009_


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: (dymer)*

f u k i n 
s i c k
andrew
f u k i n 
s i c k
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif we're gonna party it up again next weekend


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

car is looking good man. cant wait to check it out in person at JJB


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wishihada18t)*

looks really good.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

great plates are lookin good.. seems like they are working well.. if you get pass the install issues!! 
great work andrew!


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

a few from last nite


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

rad project! great work


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (retro mk2 jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retro mk2 jetta* »_a few from last nite


Oh wow I really dig that 2nd photo


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: (dymer)*

yeah it is pretty damn sick
lemme know whenever u want the tires andrew if ur still interested in them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (retro mk2 jetta)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif headlights came out great!


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (retro mk2 jetta)*

Those hard line are biz niz.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (durteeclean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *durteeclean* »_Those hard line are biz niz.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (retro mk2 jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retro mk2 jetta* »_yeah it is pretty damn sick
lemme know whenever u want the tires andrew if ur still interested in them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What were they again? I'm thinking I should do the 205/45s on the 9.5" up front


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_
What were they again? I'm thinking I should do the 205/45s on the 9.5" up front









that is exactly what they are andrew


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (retro mk2 jetta)*

great work dymer and thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

Thanks guys...








I met with my interior guy this morning to select materials/colours and the car is booked for the first week of July.


----------



## oneunder (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: (dymer)*

Looks awesome man. Figured I would get your build to 9 pages









Good inspiration!


----------



## Ben Franklin (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (oneunderthesun)*

please tell me that is ricky on your roof!


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (Ben Franklin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ben Franklin* »_please tell me that is ricky on your roof!









It doesn't take rocket appliances to tell he's a fan. Basically it's peach n' cake.


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_Thanks guys...








I met with my interior guy this morning to select materials/colours and the car is booked for the first week of July.










Whats getting done now?
Congrats for taking mk4 class at jitter bug. it was nice to meet you there.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Banana.Phone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banana.Phone* »_
It doesn't take rocket appliances to tell he's a fan. Basically it's peach n' cake.








Greatest show on earth, I can't wait for their new one to start this fall... Although it has some big shoes to fill. "I know what you're doing, Lahey, you're trying to fill my feet."


_Quote, originally posted by *wishihada18t* »_
Whats getting done now?
Congrats for taking mk4 class at jitter bug. it was nice to meet you there.


Thanks, it was good to finally put a face to a name. Your car was looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll let the pics do the talking once the work actually gets done.


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: (dymer)*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

I still want a sleepy boser on my car







idk why i love that look.


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

When do you get the car back from the upholstery shop?


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cigarnut81* »_When do you get the car back from the upholstery shop?

About a week or so after it goes in.







I stripped out the rest of the interior this evening, just waiting for the call to go and drop everything off.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_I still want a sleepy boser on my car







idk why i love that look. 

It's grown on me to the point where I can't see the car now without it.

Small update, I picked up a set of door seals from a GLI that Eastcoast Parts is currently breaking for a great price. I was pumped to see that the OEM black fabric on the seals matches the fabric that was used when I got my headliner re-done last year perfectly.
Interior guy called earlier today as well and the leather hides that I ordered a couple weeks back are in. Stripped out the seats, cards and some other small bits this evening and it will all get dropped off at the shop Friday.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (dymer)*

This keeps getting better and better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

you even post a fancy pic for a box w/ door seals on them.. hahaha


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

been following your car for a long time.. loving it








tank setup is legit! cant wait to see the interior


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_you even post a fancy pic for a box w/ door seals on them.. hahaha 








I felt like it wasn't a legit update unless a pic got posted...


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_been following your car for a long time.. loving it








tank setup is legit! cant wait to see the interior
 
Thanks dude!









Stopped by a junk yard on my lunch hour and pulled a couple interior bits... The curved piece is for the passenger side rear. I managed to crack the original piece during the initial air install. I've also been waiting to come across an A-piller to replace the old moulded dual gauge piece. Turtle helped me strip the old material off and we re-wrapped the piller using some left over headliner material. This stuff is by far a better product and 10x easier to use than all the suede crap I've used in the past. The thin foam backing makes all the difference. And it's cleaner looking.


















_Modified by dymer at 9:02 PM 7-13-2009_


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

any updates?


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*

The original hides that were ordered didn't provide enough to cover everything and it would take some time (months apparently) to get more stock... They were a terracotta colour. So we changed plans last minute to a material that was more readily available. Hence the delay. Supposed to be ready Friday, although I don't know if I'll have the time to make the trip to pick the stuff up. I'm gonna call him tomorrow.
In the meantime I have slowly been colour-matching various bits to match the headliner (handles, visors, etc.).


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

sweet dymer I think I am as excited as you are to see the interior


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*








It's nothing crazy.. .Don't get too excited!


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I've been creeping your build thread and I'm lovin it. Just curious, how much do would you guess you've got invested in the headlight retrofit? Good work on them by the way, they look dope


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (CoopaCoopaCoopa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoopaCoopaCoopa* »_I've been creeping your build thread and I'm lovin it. Just curious, how much do would you guess you've got invested in the headlight retrofit? Good work on them by the way, they look dope 

I bought the 996 headlights complete with one cracked lense for $200 (CAN). The GLI headlights cost me about $50 and I probably spent another $5/ or so on PVC pieces, electrical bits and random stuff like JB Weld and paint. So all and all I spent about $300 total. Not bad!


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: (dymer)*

Not bad at all! Considering the price of new (yet bland) headlights..I might have to give it a try.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (retro mk2 jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retro mk2 jetta* »_









You should be proud... I'm 100% minitrucker, and just made this the background on my computer.
BAD-ASS!


----------



## aliendub (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (DowntimeDesigns)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

I really like that pic above! do you happen to have any pics of the shaved bay? I plan on doing it to my 2 liter, but havent seen too many pics of any 2.0's shaved.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Randal Graves)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DowntimeDesigns* »_
You should be proud... I'm 100% minitrucker, and just made this the background on my computer.
BAD-ASS!


Nice










_Quote, originally posted by *Randal Graves* »_I really like that pic above! do you happen to have any pics of the shaved bay? I plan on doing it to my 2 liter, but havent seen too many pics of any 2.0's shaved. 

I don't have any photos of the bay that are current... Jus tthe ones I post somehwere back in this thread. I'm gonna be focusing back on the engine bay soon. Here's one from last year that I think Suz snapped..








Just got off the phone with my interior dude... In his words, the interior looks "flawless" and he was pretty excited about it. Picking it up tomorrow evening







Hopefully it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (dymer)*

the bay is lookin choice!


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*

I didn't know you had a shaved bay!














Your car is quickly becoming one of my favorites. Looking forward to seeing the interior.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

Picked up the seats this afternoon... There are some slight imperfections here and there, but I'm really happy with the result. Door cards will be ready on Monday


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

nice dymer


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*

Sick man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I expect new pics after the interior is in!


----------



## CompressionIgnition (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*

Holy ****ing ****! Nice nice nice!
Has VagCraft happened yet? Im gonna make it out to at least one Ontario show this year and I wanna see those seats!
Making the Canadians proud with this one, love the steady and thought out progress....is this car still a daily?
Impressive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

they look dope! most people wont even notice the imperfections!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Randal Graves)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Randal Graves* »_they look dope! most people wont even notice the imperfections!

Aint that the truth.

Looks good, cant wait to see your car at Vagkraft.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Got the front seats and shift boot in this evening. That replacement plastic interior piece is for the wrong side of the car, so I didn't bother installing the rears until I can get the proper one in (hopefully tomorrow). The interior dude didn't realize how the rear seat cushions were attached, so he accidentally sewed the attachment rod things inside the cushions... So I'll have to get him to open up a seam on each to get them out. I'm guessing that shouldn't take long when I pick up my door cards.

_Quote, originally posted by *CompressionIgnition* »_Has VagCraft happened yet?
....is this car still a daily?


Vagkraft is Aug 16th... And no the car was retired from daily status about a year ago. My daily commute is too long and I didn't trust that the car would be reliable enough. But now I can take the car off the road for extended periods of time to work on it. Before, I would start work on a Friday evening and I would have to have the car running by Sunday to get to work the following day. All the work on the engine bay was done in 2-day pieces










_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Aint that the truth.
Looks good, cant wait to see your car at Vagkraft.
 
Thank Kevin... I'll definitely see you there! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

lookin good andrew that shiz is pimp


----------



## aliendub (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (dymer)*

well deserved http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Drew. Those look better than imagined















Roll by my place before the long weekend please


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (dymer)*

ever considered molding f/r valences?


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BADCLOWN* »_ever considered molding f/r valences?

I actually have a set of spare bumpers already with moulded 4motion valences... Ran them for some time. I'm kind of digging the non-moulded look better these days, but it wouldn't suprise me if I started messing with those other bumpers some time in the future.


----------



## Bora-gav (Jun 7, 2008)

Absolutly stunning!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Bora-gav)*

that seat looks gorgeous!!


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_that seat looks gorgeous!! 

QFT!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*

Weak.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (idwurks)*

Got some work done this long weekend up at my parent place....
Spent Friday wet sanding the car, fixing some off spots on the rear bumper, filling some low spots (sunken welds) on the hood and repairing a dent someone left me on the passenger side fender. Primed the repaired areas with a two-part epoxy primer surfacer and re-sprayed the car on Saturday.

































I decided to try and use a flat/matte clear coat on the car this time around. Sprayed two coats on the car Sunday and the result was crap. My inexperience with a gun most likely highly contributed, but the clear streaked bad and I got this semi-satin finish with some glossy spots. Hated the look so I sprayed one last flat colour coat back on and I'm happy. Now that the entire car has been sprayed at the same time, everything matches and I figure it will weather and dull as a whole


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dymer)*

Stopped by AAC on Thursday and grabbed a soft 90 degree PTC fitting for one of the Firestone bags off Kevin (thanks bro!). The bag appears to collapse towards the rear of the car (if that makes sense) and that was exactly where I had a 90 degree brass fitting with a jagged edge. I had noticed that the bag was starting to rub. Replaced the fitting and rotated the bag so that the fitting was towards the front of the car.








Couple photos of the interior so far.... I don't think these photos do it justice. I'm still waiting on the last headrest. The door handles are missing. They were looking a little worn so I sanded them down and I'm gonna spray them with a coat of satin black. 

















Also picked up a 337 leather handbrake and a delete panel to get rid of the armrest stalk.









And a couple photos on my way back to the city this aft...


























_Modified by dymer at 8:49 PM 8-3-2009_


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

those seats are tasty


----------



## BMWWW (Aug 9, 2009)

This car is ridiculous!
Whereabouts are you in Toronto?
--I have the rest of August off, and would love to detail your car-- except you dont' have anything to polish!


----------



## VaughanRapidTransit (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (BMWWW)*

Congrats man, the car is absolutely beautiful!
I can't wait to see it next week.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (VaughanRapidTransit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMWWW* »_This car is ridiculous!
Whereabouts are you in Toronto?

Right downtown http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *VaughanRapidTransit* »_Congrats man, the car is absolutely beautiful!
I can't wait to see it next week.

Thanks! Looking forward to next weekend... Had a small list of things I wanted to do this weekend to get the car ready and I didn't accomplish a single one








Took a couple pics with Manolo this evening before we absolutely got poured on


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (dymer)*

Love the color of the seats. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

thanks for the shots andrew....to bad we got poured on.....luckily my wipers held up and didnt fail me this time....eventually made it home


----------



## billmongold (Feb 20, 2008)

i LOVE this car. this car is exactly what a mk4 should be in my book. everything is tasteful and well-placed. kudos to you.


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Where are/did you get your flat white paint? I am going to bite your paint style & only thing I found is hot rod flatz! Thanks!


----------



## CompressionIgnition (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_

















_Modified by dymer at 8:49 PM 8-3-2009_

Interior is stright bad ass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cant wait for VagKraft!


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CompressionIgnition)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CompressionIgnition* »_
Interior is stright bad ass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cant wait for VagKraft!

Yeah dude trying to get some stuff cleaned up for Sunday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Spent half the morning today looking for a bolt to fasten to anchor the seat belt clips in the rear. It turns out it's an imperial bolt although it has the metric grade markings. I stumped a few people with that one... Anyways, I found one and then when I went to install it I discovered I had left the original bolt in place (so I wouldn't lose it) when I took the seats out to begin with.









Sanded all the rubber crap off the handles and gave them a new coat of paint










Here's a better pic of the finished door cards









I have a really early MKIV and it shares a lot of odd parts and sensors with the late MKIII VRs, including the shift linkage. I picked up the linkage piece that Gruvenparts produces... The OEM part breaks pretty easily (I'm on my 2nd). Took about 10 min to install. It really reduced the side to side throw of the shifter... And shifting is smoother. Really pleased with the simplicity of the piece and the difference it made. 
Here's the original linkage set-up and a comparison of the Gruvenparts piece to the OEM piece


























_Modified by dymer at 5:43 PM 8-13-2009_


----------



## aliendub (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dymer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the update Andrew. Looking forward to Sunday


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (aliendub)*

A couple decent shots others took at VAGkraft yesterday


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I LOVE THOSE SEATS!!! yes i had to use caps haha


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (dymer)*

looking good. I really like how its all coming together.


----------



## CompressionIgnition (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (J.Owen)*

Im not gonna lie, I stuck my head right into your car to check out that delicious interior








Then I went home cause it was too damn HAWT!


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CompressionIgnition)*

Been a week so I feel compelled to post a random photo... Picked up a spare engine wiring harness for $50 last night. I'm going to use it to extend the existing harness properly to better re-route and hide it in the bay.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (aliendub)*

Your interior is gorgeous!


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (wishihada18t)*

damn thats a lot of info and took me 4ever to read but it was good and liked how u showed the cost of ur project....GREAT work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_Been a week so I feel compelled to post a random photo... Picked up a spare engine wiring harness for $50 last night. I'm going to use it to extend the existing harness properly to better re-route and hide it in the bay. 










Those colored harness connectors, the orange, green and blue, where are those located?
Are those the ones that come out from inside of the bay through the firewall under neath the rain tray?

Elvir


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Elvir2)*

Ya, they're the connectors that link the engine harness to the relay/fuse panels thru the firewall http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_Ya, they're the connectors that link the engine harness to the relay/fuse panels thru the firewall http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


its not even funny how dumb i feel right now. All the work that i created for myself, if only i knew i could have disconnected those harness from inside the car. I could have saved myself hours of weld/body work..lol

Elvir


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Elvir2)*








They unclip from on top of the firewall


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_







They unclip from on top of the firewall


nevermind then, im thinking there is another hole in firewall for the harness right below where the stock setup come out thru the rain tray, above the ABS unit. its got a rubber cover 

Maybe its the wide harness connector on the bottom right side. It does not look familiar, and ive messed with the entire harness.
Elvir




_Modified by Elvir2 at 7:26 PM 8-26-2009_


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

i see you parked next to Undubbed at vagkraft


----------



## dOM. (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

The car looked great as usual @ Vagkraft Andrew. I'm really loving the new seats


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

dope as hell! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (veeko)*

Nice pics Dom, and thanks Lou









Picked up a set of earlier Audi bearings... $10 ea


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (dymer)*

damn man, your car is fresh to death!


----------



## EuroSpek (May 28, 2003)

Wow! This is a real nice ride and its Canadian too keep up the good work man!


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (EuroSpek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroSpek* »_Wow! This is a real nice ride and its Canadian too keep up the good work man!










Made a quick trip to an electrical surplus and picked up various connectors, pins and couple pin removal tools.









Started off simple with the extended side of the O2 sensor connectors. Each pin is pinched to secure the wire and then soldered to ensure continuity.
















I hope to make some real progress with the wiring this weekend.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (dymer)*

Make sure you heatshrink and heat wrap those plastic connectors. The white plastic connectors tend to melt together over long periods of heat.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Thanks for the suggestion... I figured taping them should be sufficient as sensors shouldn't be drawing much power. I'm also only using the connectors if they can be located behind the rain tray.


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: (dymer)*

Andrew lemme know if u need any of the specialty tools to pull the oem terminals apart I have them all....lookin good man....not looking forward to doin my own


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (retro mk2 jetta)*

Tried knocking a few items off the list this weekend and got very little done (but not for lack of effort).
Lengthened what remains of the harness on the passenger side. Used an 8 pin connector to allow the headlight harness and the hood latch sensor to be fed backwards thru the upper frame rail (not sure what else to call it). It worked out well. 
Then attempted to lengthen the engine harness in the same manner on the driver's side and I stupidly cut the extra harness I bought too short. Gave up and will try again sometime in the future. 
Lengthen headlight harness








Spot where I ran the wires into the rail








Used a rubber grommit to help protect the harness









Also swapped the Audi 90 strut bearings in... Didn't forsee the need for new upper cups. The Audi bearings are so shallow that the cups now site ridiculously high. If anyone has a part number forr the Audi upper cups please hit me up!

Before pic with the cut OEM bushings








With Audi bushing in








Here's a pic of the mangled OEM bushing


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (wishihada18t)*

thanks for keeping track of everything! helps me a lot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: (jetta PWR)*

dont forget to use the mk2 strut bushing nuts for those bushings andrew like i showed u in the text pic.....IM *DRVRSWTD* for the part number for the audi bushing caps or u can just have my shortened mk4 caps i made http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (retro mk2 jetta)*

Stopped by my friends shop yesterday after work... They were in the middle of an engine swap on one of their cars in preparation for a race this weekend in the NASCAR light series. I was told that without the restrictor plates, their cars are running around 750hp. Snapped a couple random pics with my phone...










































The same dude that machined my wheels for me tig welded up two short piece of aluminum and I made a replacement intake pipe to delete the PCV valve and heater element. Nothing wild, but it will clean things up a bit more and adds a little custom touch.
I cut down and re-threaded a couple hose barbs and drilled tapped into the under side of the pipe for two vacuum lines (off the throttle body and injectors). Also decided to wrapped the bare section of pipe with a bit of header tape I had lying around.

























I'm gonna try and get it in the car tomorrow if time allows










_Modified by dymer at 9:59 PM 9-15-2009_


----------



## aliendub (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (dymer)*

wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (aliendub)*

Couple pics from H2Oi... Had an awesome time, got a chance to meet and chat with some cool dudes. CAPiTA, Santi, Paul (Plain), Jody Doyle, Tek, Aaron (turbo7386), Wyman, Andrew M, Andreas from Bagyard, Elvir, Dustin (CapeGLS), etc... I lost track and introduced myself to a few people multiple times over the course of the weekend

































And here's the new intake installed.... I'm throwing a code related to reaching an idle limit. It sounds fantastic under WOT.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

good meeting you this weekend


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

it was awesome meeting you bro.
your car is absolutely STUNNING in person!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

that hardline setup is insane. very well done, everything works so well together. one of my favorite builds


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

You know I love it dymer! One of my favs easy!


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*

sorry we couldnt chat more. loved the car, next year we'll have to at least kick it more at one of the gtg's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_good meeting you this weekend










_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_it was awesome meeting you bro.
your car is absolutely STUNNING in person! 

Ya dudes, it was good to me you guys









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_that hardline setup is insane. very well done, everything works so well together. one of my favorite builds

Thanks... I think the tank got the most attention, I had a lot of people ask me about the smaller tank and what that was all about









_Quote, originally posted by *cigarnut81* »_You know I love it dymer! One of my favs easy! 



_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_sorry we couldnt chat more. loved the car, next year we'll have to at least kick it more at one of the gtg's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
Thanks... Caps, I definitely should have stuck around the Air Affair a little longer, we'll definitely have to chat the next time around.

The car got a bit of a mixed reaction I think. Some were really feeling it, and went out of their way to say hi and tell me so, but I got (or am starting to get) the impression that there were a few disappointments. You can never please everyone. When you start picking it apart, there are a ton of flaws, but overall I like how it's come together. It's a fun car to cruise around in, it turns a few heads and best of all I haven't come close to breaking the bank on it. It's got a $50 paint job for **** sakes, you can't expect too much of it! I think a couple things got overlooked too... The bumpers come to mind. My buddy heard a couple of off comments about the ridgeline (which was intentional) along the bumpers that were attributed to a crappy shaving attempt.









Overall I'm just happy it made the 2,200 km round trip. I didn't have to use the spare axles I dragged all the way down there.


_Modified by dymer at 9:00 PM 10-4-2009_


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

Still following this thread.. I <3 this thread.
Some day I will meet you, and see this car in person.


----------



## klg0143 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (Iku)*

That car looks great. it was nice to see the progress you made over the years http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (klg0143)*

your $50 paint job looks better than mine lol








i want it.


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: (d.tek)*

Next summer Andrew , my backyard with fresh base, clear flat white


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

hey bro.. car looks mad clean in person!! great meeting you as well.. 
keep up the good work...


----------



## Captain Insaneo (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

Nice work, really enjoyed the hardlines.


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Please explain the $50 paint job! I am interested.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_hey bro.. car looks mad clean in person!! great meeting you as well.. 
keep up the good work... 

Thanks dude, it was good to me ya










_Quote, originally posted by *cigarnut81* »_Please explain the $50 paint job! I am interested.


It's just a flat white rust paint thinned with mineral spirits about 1:5 and sprayed with a gun. It was like $10/qt







Spent about $25 on colour and I used a good epoxy primer/surfacer in some areas and that cost me about $100/gallon (but I didn't come close to using 1/4 of it).


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Thanks Dymer! I might try that this coming spring!


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Dymer,
Do you think this paint job would do fine on a premium rattle can primer? I would really like to tackle this before the beginning of the year so I am getting things together for it.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cigarnut81* »_Dymer,
Do you think this paint job would do fine on a premium rattle can primer? I would really like to tackle this before the beginning of the year so I am getting things together for it.

Err... Biggest difficulty with a rattle can would be getting even coverage without streaking. I would think that you'll have an easier time getting decent coverage with a primer. If you were planning to use a flat paint in a rattle can, rather than primer, I would personally advise against it.


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

yeah most rattle cans have very narrow spray pattern that leaves you with a streaky look. if you have a garage with a compressor then buy a cheap 80-100 gun and youll get way better results.


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I meant do you think I could lay this style of paint over a good primer in a can. Of course the primer would be flat white as well.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Idk why I never posted in here haha. Car looked awesome at H2O and it was great meeting you. Fuc k what haters have to say, they're usually the ones who talk big game but have nothing to show for it


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (turbo7387)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo7387* »_Idk why I never posted in here haha. Car looked awesome at H2O and it was great meeting you. Fuc k what haters have to say, they're usually the ones who talk big game but have nothing to show for it









So true.


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

How could you hate on this car? It is so hot & well done. What could they possibly see wrong with it? 
I look at like if you got haters then you are doing it right! It means you are getting attention for your work.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cigarnut81* »_I meant do you think I could lay this style of paint over a good primer in a can. Of course the primer would be flat white as well.

Ah, I mis-interpretted. To clarify, you plan to prime with a rattle can primer and then spray the flat colour with what?


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I plan to spray with a gravity feed HVLP gun using a satin white paint called rust stop I can get at ACE Hardware & then diluting it as you recommended. It will be my first paint job ever but hell its flat white & its my car so no worries.
So yes a good primer job then paint over that. What do you think?



_Modified by cigarnut81 at 9:57 AM 10-23-2009_


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

would be worried about the primer and paint being compatible.
i would prolly used a metal primer from the ace brand paint line your using. spray it with the same gun.


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I am using an ACE brand primer on the car! The paint is not picky as far as I could tell from reading it. It didn't care if you laid it on clear coat, primer, bare metal, aluminum, powder coating. I want the same paint look that dymer has & this is the way he steered me. I am not looking for a show stopper, just a nice even flat paint job.


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i hear ya, mine car is satin black.
i would just hate to see you go thru with it and have issues with paint/primer.
but if your using ace brand spray cans you should be fine.


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

That is what I figured! If they are of the same brand I should be good & I am not expecting a lot out of my very first paint job. "Looks good from far but far from good"


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Hi Andrew. Beer time sometime? I saw a certain someone's Reflex Jetta on JLines in Manolo's backyard getting better acquainted with the concrete...


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

A bunch of us will be out and about downtown this evening if you're looking to go out. Hit me up later http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dymer)*

Best thread in the sweater.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (The Prime Ministah)*










Been slowly extending the engine harness and collecting some parts. This Racecraft SRI finally came in this morning.


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dymer)*

sexy


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I guess you didn't cop out on that intake? DREW! You shoulda come to H20i.... Next year? Andrew I'm moving home this month, but I really REALLY wanna hit up your bday, was awesome last year. You gotta come to Manolo's "if" he has one...


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

The original long runner one I was looking at didn't clear properly and I need the TB on the drivers side. this one came up for sale at a deece price.
Moving home huh? Got your PM.


----------



## aliendub (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dymer)*

sick buddy!


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

HIYOO! Benny B this Sat at Guv? I know its a long shot with you but figure I'd extend the invite regardless... So looking forward to your bday dude.. lol


----------



## B. Elliott Karnes (Oct 19, 2006)

Car looked gorgeous at H20


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (lespaulman16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lespaulman16* »_Car looked gorgeous at H20


Thanks dude!

Overdue for a little update... Been slowly messing with the engine harness. I have extended everything that needs extending, once I get a chance to run the harness thru the car, I'll cut it down to size and start ading the pinned connectors. 
Surprisnglyy, the Bentley does not have a pin-out diagram for the ECU 80 pin connector for the early AEG. I couldn't find it online either, so here it is for reference:









I've noticed that others doing the same sort of thing have either spliced/extended the shielded wiring portions using kits or with wrapping foil, etc. around the splices to maintain signla. I didn't think this was the best approcah and happened to find a shielded wiring insulated with a heavy and very flexible insulation similar to the OEM wires. I decided to run this shielded wire straight from the 80 pin connector to promote continuity.









Here is the layout for the battery fuse panel c/w wire sizes (I've numerous posts on the board where people were asking for this info):









Also bought a MIG welder a couple weeks back and have been messing around with it here and there... Hope to put it to good use soon.











_Modified by dymer at 9:28 PM 1-25-2010_


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

This is way to technical for me Andrew, but I think we need to GTG before I put my car away for work, I need to pick your brain for wiring, hopefully Manolo can help you out for your Q's... I think Blue is out, and I started prepping my car to lift.. (haha funny story.. :|) but we'll def be asking you some questions in a few weeks. Still looking forward to that b-day of yours, as always I'm impressed by what you do but damn that is so not up my alley!








Susannah


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

Suz, we're definitely overdue! I haven't talked with Manolo since before the holidays!

Found a bit of time to play around with the welder today. I haven't invested in a bottle yet, so I'm just playing with some fluxcore at the moment. Shaved a spare fender and I'm actually pleased with the result. Very little warpage. I'm sure I'll get better with practice, and now I'm pretty confident I can carry out a few ideas I want to acomplish with it.


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_











Bubbles!


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (dymer)*

One of my favorites. Thats crazy work you are doin with the harness.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*

just read through this thread from start to finish. Car looks rad btw. Glad to finally see the build thread for you car after seeing it so many times in person around the GTA. Couple questions though. What was the purpose of the Audi 90 strut bearings? A non chopped OEM alternative to what you had in there? Also, who did your interior work? It looks fantastic. And are your fenders stock right now? Not widened at all?
tia


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Neb)*

The Audi bearing are not as tall... The chopped bearings did not hold up well at all, hoping these perform a bit better and they get you a little closer to the ground. I haven't driven the car in months so I can't really comment on how well they've held up so far.
New Image in Scarborough did the interior work.
Fenders are stock... For now.


----------



## aliendub (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (dymer)*

fascinated!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (aliendub)*

Been making a bit of progress over the last month or so in my powerless condo parking garage...

I tore out pretty much every wire forward of the firewall on the drivers side and re-routed everything. I've wanted to do this for a long time, as pretty much every shaved/tucked/whatever you want to call it MKIV bay leaves a big chunk of wiring behind the ABS unit and I that look. Once I had pretty much split and pushed all the wiring back thru the firewall, it quickly became apparent that a lot of the bulk is grounds. I made two separate smaller harnesses, one for the headlight/horns, and one for the coolant module/fans/coolant sensor/alternator switch/sensor. I ran these along with two heave 4 gauge cable (starter to fuse panel, alternator to fuse panel) thru the frame rail and inside the car.

















Here's where they enter the rail








And where they come out









I used some heavy foam insulation to pack around the exit to minimize the chance of the body rubbing on the cable.
Fuse panel is now under the lower dash. I used a VR6 fuse panel (it has an extra fuse) and am using the extra spot to run power up front for the HIDs. 









Technically the only wires I had to extend was the main wire for the alternator, the power wire to the coolant module, and one of the smaller wires off the fuse panel that has the 3 wire connector. I also ended up shortening some of the heavier stuff between the fuse panel and the relay panel to save space under the dash. You can save a lot of bulk by combining and shortening the grounds.

I also spent a little time messing with a front fender. Didn't end up taking any decent photos, but basically I split the fender, widened it 1/2" and then closed it up with a fresh strip of metal. I'm just looking for a little extra room up front to suit the width of the front wheels. The result isn't as clean as I hoped... I didn't think and split the fender along the crease and when I welded it back up, I didn't get a perfect 90 degree angle and it just isn't as clean as it could be. I think I'll try again on another scrap fender but this time will split about 3/4" or so from the crease.


----------



## TheJettah (Apr 6, 2005)

just spent two hours reading through this, RIDICULOUS!
awesome job!


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks soooo good







I love your air managment set up.


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

ill help u widen those fenders


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (retro mk2 jetta)*

Manolo, when you did yours, how far from the crease did you cut?
Here's a potential stupid question... When I originally deleted the evap, etc. I capped off a vacuum line, and didn't realize until now that this left an open vacuum running from one side of the throttle to the other. Can I get rid of this line entirely? Runs without issue as is, but can't test my theory because I already pulled the old manifold off.
I have the new manifold pretty much ready to go, just waiting on some injector seals.


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dymer)*

heavy metal 2000


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

andrew i cut it right in the middle, trying to keep as much of the body line as i could


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

looks great


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (rubAdubDUB01)*

The SRI turned out to big a huge pain in the ass to install. For one, it was nearly impossible to bolt it on with the head still on the engine. I also soon discovered that the previous owner had the manifold built for greentop injectors which are larger than the OEM ones. I was left to find a way to reduce the space between the fuel rail and the injector seat on the manifold. I drilled and tapped the rail and mounting tab to accept a bracket and then I put a spacer between the bracket to push the rail closer. It seems to have worked.
You can see the offset needed here with the OEM injectors 








My solution without the spacer added yet









I had to reduce the length of braided fuel lines









I also removed the old rigid plastic vacuum line from the brake booster and replaced it with a rubber line with the original check valve.









Here's the final extended engine wiring harness. Bottom portion is the engine side, top portion is the ECU portion and the piece on the right is the shield wires for the knock sensors, etc. I got the entire harness installed and the car started up first try without a CEL. Car feels great... Sounds even better. I feel like I lost some bottom end power, but once at highway speed the car does feel somewhat quicker (who knows if that's actually the case).









I tried to take the car north of the city to my parents place on Saturday and got about 100 km before in the middle of nowhere the car died. Scanned it at the side of the road and I was getting multiple mis-fires, etc. Took hours to tow the thing the rest of the way.... Rear wheels were too wide for the cradle, and one of the front leader lines blew about half way there. Pulled the harness and brought it back to the city to investigate and discovered that part of it made contact with the ground somewhere and cut a wire leading to the ignition coil. 









How she sits now


----------



## aliendub (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (dymer)*

now I see things clearly


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (dymer)*

which vacuum line are you talking about? I can help you sort them out if need be.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

It was the vacuum line coming directly off the brake booster that originally connected to the back of the OEM manifold. It was a hard plastic line that was starting to crack and fall apart. I replaced it with the rubber line and put the original check valve back inline. 
The only other vacuum line I have going is from the injectors and I ran it right into the port on the throttle body.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (dymer)*

You should be fine with your brake booster that way, I would double check it at some point to make sure the line isn't collapsing under vacuum as this will affect your brakes.
As for the line to your injectors, that was originally pre throttle body and did not see vacuum. Plug it into your throttle body shouldn't cause a problem, but you could also cap it on the rail and cap the nipple on your throttle body.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_You should be fine with your brake booster that way, I would double check it at some point to make sure the line isn't collapsing under vacuum as this will affect your brakes.
As for the line to your injectors, that was originally pre throttle body and did not see vacuum. Plug it into your throttle body shouldn't cause a problem, but you could also cap it on the rail and cap the nipple on your throttle body. 

The hose I'm using from the brake booster is rated for fluid, it definitely won't collapse. The flexibility of it allowed me to run it lower and in a less conspicious place...
As for the injectors.. Good to know. I didn't realize that, but it makes complete sense. So far I haven't had in issue, but I may just cap it to eliminate the line altogether.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (dymer)*

Kevin sent me out a new leader line to swap with my leaky one... Ran into another problem. The spot where the leader line threads into the HPS bags is so close to the strut that the new line had a collar that was to wide to allow it to screw in properly. Had to make a temp leader line with some 3/8" line and spate PTC fittings.
Here you can see the leaky one on the left, and the replacement with the wide neck on the right.









Finished the the wiring for the time being and got the car running again. The engine harness enters the upper rail thru the rain tray here:









And exits by the headlight









Some dirty photos... The bay is really starting to look empty with that tiny 2L


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (dymer)*

Shes a ho, fo sho.
Looks good!


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

We have been creeping.... 
Not very excited for a 1.8T undergoing this...
Awesome info though Andrew, you save lives..








And yet again, when are we gonna GTG? We leave for Germany May 5th-23rd, my b-day party will be the first weekend in June, you and your buddies down? I know I missed yours buuut...


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_Nice pics Dom, and thanks Lou









Picked up a set of earlier Audi bearings... $10 ea


where'd you get those early audi bearings?


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

A Canadian website I believe...


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Susannah)*

Hey Drew








Suz.. I am trying to get out of having to go to a wedding in Montreal that weekend. Same weekend as Spring Fling no? I will do my best to make an appearance... I still have to come grab that socket of Manolo









Audi bushings came from carparts.ca or something like that... If you google autoparts, all those generic sites that pop up should carry them cheap.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Andrew, I will look to see what other lines I have. Everytime you recieve product its a little different then the time before.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Andrew, I will look to see what other lines I have. Everytime you recieve product its a little different then the time before.

Awesome, thanks. I'm sticking close to the city this weekend so I could probably even make my way to the shop on Saturday if you're around.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

Did a bit of work on the bay... Welded up some bits, did a bit of a re-spray and re-painted the motor mounts. Looks a bit cleaner. Didn't manage to grab any finished pics before losing the light.


----------



## aliendub (Mar 30, 2004)

Andrew, that is $$$$$ right there. great work man. the bay is looking siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiik!


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

Had a few hours to kill yesterday so I shaved the fenders. I'm getting a bit better with the welding


----------



## Mad325is (Jan 21, 2009)

very impressive build thread, i enjoyed reading through it and has encouraged me to do hardlines. 

car looks great by the way!


----------



## Olivera23 (Jul 5, 2010)

Where did you get those tail lights and the after market hood, also what is the width of the front rim and what is the width on the rear rim, and what make are those mirrors or where can you get them?


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

Responded to your IM :beer:


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Goddamn I can't believe I read this entire thing. 

New appreciation for this ride!


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

:thumbup:x100 nice work man


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

Thanks guys... I'm starting to disassemble the car this weekend. Wheels, interior and suspension is currently for sale :thumbup:


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice build man 

and i spy with my eyes the style wars movie ,still have yet to see it myself .come on over to the A&D forum to the graf heads thread sometime :thumbup:


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

Thanks dude

I've been thru that thread once or twice, it's a bit of a joke!


----------



## aliendub (Mar 30, 2004)

Andrew..it's all memories now. time for new beginning dude...Pelican is your friend 

congrats :thumbup::beer:


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

God, I love this thread :beer:


----------



## aliendub (Mar 30, 2004)

wait till you see what he got himself into this time


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

Car now ceases to exist


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

No way! :thumbdown:


----------



## aliendub (Mar 30, 2004)

the last flight of the white unicorn...it went out in style! the memories were great, almost the same time last year rolling down to H2Oi :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

what happened!?


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

x2


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

make that x3


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

x4


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

wtf happened?!


----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)

parted the car


----------



## chrispage (Oct 7, 2007)

out of controllll what a terrible way to end the thread...


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

I had been debating parting the car, and starting of with something else for quite a while now. To be perfectly honest, I got sick of the 2L. With the SRI it was obvious to me that it need additional work (cams, tuning, etc.) and I couldn't justify putting another chunk of money into it for fairly minor gains. I considered a swap, turbo set-up, etc. but insurance just wouldn't allow it, and I was also getting pulled over by the cops on the regular for crap like poke and stretched tires. I only actually drove it about 7-8 times this year and I was always nervous driving it in the city when I did. 

Most probably didn't realize, that all the work I did on it over the years was done in 2-3 day intervals. I live in a condo, so I was always travelling 2 hours outside the city to my parents place on the odd weekend where I have my tools and a work space. Drive up on Friday, work steady til Sunday and make real sure the car starts that afternoon in order to get me back home again. I never really had the opportunity to do a full build the way I would have wanted to. 

:laugh: 



Anyways... I'd been keeping an eye out and checking out various cars for a few months now, and I decided to pull the trigger and part the car. I stripped the shell down pretty good, and had the remainder towed to the scrap yard. With all the wiring work, etc., there was no way I was going to be able to sell that car to anyone for anything. No one wants someone else's project, especially with a "shaved" bay! Wheels and the air ride went pretty wuick, I'm sure you'll start seeing pieces pop up around the forum soon enough. Still have the complete interior, SRI, oil cooler and various other bits of someone is interested, or knows some that might be. 

I bought an '86 Porsche 911 Carrera coupe a couple weeks back, and have already start tinkering with it. I'll try and get some photos up soon, and I'll probably just keep updating this thread with progress, however it will not be going on air. If it's any consolation, it's white too. 

 :beer: 


One of my favorite pics of the car:


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

Here's the new project:


----------



## webbs2jzgte (Apr 6, 2009)

what lip was that on your mk4 gli?


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

webbs2jzgte said:


> what lip was that on your mk4 gli?


It was a Rieger piece. Car was not a GLI. :beer:


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)

dymer said:


> Some new progress to report....
> No pics yet, but I had to re-shave the entire front bumper because the epoxy I had used underneath the Automix never fully cured. Took my time and did everything proper the second time around and I'm super pumped with the result.
> I simplified the tank set-up:
> 
> ...





dymer said:


> Moulded the projector housing and sprayed them with a bit of primer tonight. It was difficult to get into some of the smaller areas around the top and bottom of the housing so I think I'll stick with a satin black in an effort to help hide some minor imperfections. The reflector shields are in great shape, so I think I'll leave them alone to contrast with the black.





dymer said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Are they gonna be done for Saturday?!
> 
> Should be... Busted my ass today to get these things finished up. Glad I stuck with the black, it's doing a good job of hiding the small imperfections from trying to sand in tight spots while moulding the projector housing.
> 
> ...





dOM. said:


> The car looked great as usual @ Vagkraft Andrew. I'm really loving the new seats


nice


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

I love this car. Did you make the SRI? Ive been looking for one.


----------



## PranK (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh man, I was loving reading this. I'm a little heartbroken. 

Seriously motivated me, I have been struggling with my mkiv for months now, really want to do the mechanical and body work myself but it scares the crap out of me... This has been awesome to see. Car builds dont get to this stage often in Australia. 

Thanks for the great read. :thumbup:


----------



## lyngo (Sep 28, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## MacklinVW (Feb 3, 2012)

so sweet! love the color, wheels are nice, interior is awesome, its a 2.0 like mine, love the engine shave, love the engine swap, love the whole thing!


----------

